# Instant thermometers



## beefy bill (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey everyone. Can anyone recommend a decent instant read thermometer, or a sale or coupon code for the thermapens?  Thanks everyone and happy father's day!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 21, 2015)

Thermowand is pretty good. 25$ at amazon. I got one. Seems popular here.


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2015)

2nd the Thermowand I have tested it a few times and it is accurate.

Richie


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 21, 2015)

I love my Themapen.  A bit more spendy than the Thermowand but it is dead on accurate.

Smoke on!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep like my thermawand. Spot on accurate and the savings will allow you to smoke more meat!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2015)

Thermowand works great for me !


----------



## joe black (Jun 21, 2015)

My thermowand is spot on for temp and at $25 is very reasonable,  Joe


----------



## rsnovi (Jun 21, 2015)

If you would like a Thermapen, sign up for their email list.  It seems like monthly they are having a sale on them.  Retiring a color, moving, etc...


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you all! The thermowand specs. Fit my needs and budget just fine. Just ordered one. The thermapen does seem awesome though..thanks again!


----------



## s9601694 (Jun 24, 2015)

LOVE my thermapen! I agree that it's stupid expensive though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 24, 2015)

Thermapen was $76 yesterday! I hope you didn't miss that sale!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> Thank you all! The thermowand specs. Fit my needs and budget just fine. Just ordered one. The thermapen does seem awesome though..thanks again!


Hopefully you ordered the indigo color, its the fastest one around, even faster than a Thermapen!













18926830140_8dbe553764_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2015


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 24, 2015)

Damn 76 bucks I might have done it...and no, I got a red one! Shoulda waited for your responses...well, Christmas is coming!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 24, 2015)

24 hour sale ended at midnight. 76 bucks was good enough to make me buy one.


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 24, 2015)

Was it amazon or the manufacturers site?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 24, 2015)

Direct through them. Sale ended at midnight


----------



## daricksta (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a CDN ProAccurate Folding Thermocouple Thermometer which I really like. Bought the wife a ThermoPop for $25 and she really likes that very much.


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 25, 2015)

Thermopop  was on my list too. Went with the wand only because I wanted a fold up model. Used it yesterday and am very pleased. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 25, 2015)

My thermapen is on the way. Couldn't pass the $76 deal up. Been using a thermapop for a few years now with great success. Just wish it was a little faster.


----------



## smoothbassman (Jun 28, 2015)

I have been using the Maverick Pro-Temp Commercial Thermometer PT-100 with excellent results against my Thermapen. Both probes are within 2 degrees if each other in my side by side comparison.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 5, 2015)

Tan thermapen is $79 right now. Blue was $79 last week and teal the week before. Good deal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Tan thermapen is $79 right now. Blue was $79 last week and teal the week before. Good deal.



Thermowand is still $24.99, free shipping if you're an Amazon prime member. That leaves $54.01 for meat and other smoking supplies!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## beefy bill (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm thoroughly satisfied with my thermowand! I agree with dirtsailor!


----------



## roswell630 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm only seeing the Javelin at Amazon.  It does say Javelin/Thermowand but the device says Javelin on it, in the photo.  Any difference?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2015)

roswell630 said:


> I'm only seeing the Javelin at Amazon.  It does say Javelin/Thermowand but the device says Javelin on it, in the photo.  Any difference?


That is it. They changed the name up a bit. Still made by Lavatools. I use mine everyday and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## beefy bill (Aug 5, 2015)

That link is the one I  bought. Love it.


----------



## roswell630 (Aug 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is it. They changed the name up a bit. Still made by Lavatools. I use mine everyday and it hasn't let me down yet.


Thanks!


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Folks JUST missed the 25% off deal on the Lavatools Thermowand.  I checked and Amazon doesn't seem to be taking the code anymore.  At $18.75 it was a super deal.  

I have both the Lavatools Thermowand and the ThermoWorks ThermoPop (bought openbox from manuf).  While I like both, I actually like the Thermowand a little bit better mostly because I feel that turning on the ThermoPop is a little awkward.


----------



## dr k (Aug 5, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> I'm thoroughly satisfied with my thermowand! I agree with dirtsailor!


No complaints on mine.  4 seconds every time!

-Kurt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 6, 2015)

wow! Didn't know a post about the fastest thermo out being 20% off was gonna bring out the blue light crowd in force! Glad your happy with the wand fellas, I never knocked it as I have no idea what it is. I have a thermapop and at 4-5 seconds it wasn't fast enough for me so I bought the pen. Works great, and it's fast. End of review.


----------



## mummel (Aug 6, 2015)

I still have the Palermo that someone posted here in the early summer.  It's doing the job fine.  Definitely not instant read.  Takes a couple of seconds, but for the price, it's help up.


----------



## beatnikrogers (Aug 11, 2015)

I was one Lavatool's website just to see if they were running anymore sales but then I stumbled upon this.

This looks to be a helluva game changer. They seem to be matching Thermapen's performance with more features (backlight, magnet, some sort of stabilization alert). If it promises to do all that at $58, consider me sold. Who wants to be a guinea pig???

http://lavatools.co/products/javelin-pro













red_final_lavatools.png



__ beatnikrogers
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

That's the word right there "guinea pig". For $20 more you could have bought a thermapen on sale and it's proven. maybe in a year or so when you can read dozens of reviews from users who've used the thermapen and this knockoff it'll be worth the buy. But when you don't know $20 more to get the best thermo on the market seems like the smart play.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 11, 2015)

At least compare apples to apples...  The backlit Thermopen is $85 when a refurb/openbox is available, no returns/exchanges, you hope they have a color you like, you pay another $4 in shipping, and you lose the magnet and loop to hang it on. 

Basically, you pay a bit over 50% more for the Thermopen and lose a couple features.  So not entirely clear cut.  Whether it's worth it or not depends on one's sense of adventure / risk adversity.  Lavatools does allow 14 day return so your risk is five bucks or so to ship it back.

Moot though as I'm happy with my $25 Thermowand.  :D


----------



## vwaldoguy (Aug 11, 2015)

Open box Thermapens are on sale now for $69, via their email subscription list.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

Apples to apples??? That's insane! Color, and backlit are options. 

It's like taking a ford and a Chevy and putting them against each other. What's most important? The towing and how it drives. Not the color, not if one has a multi disc changer and MP3 vs the others single disc player. All options. 

Bottom line is thermos need to read fast and accurate. EVERYTHING else is an option. I'm not a high school girl I don't need it to match my outfit. Backlit isn't an issue as I can read mine just fine. And again that's an option as far as I'm concerned. 

Blue, teal, and tan thermapens are all on sale for $79. They all read fast and accurate. They are time tested and proven and they'll cost you $20 more than something nobody knows anything about. Sure the lava could be great but I'd rather have a few people I trust try them before I buy one. 

And no I don't work for thermapen. If there is a cheaper option that's just as good or better you should absolutely buy it. It's your money not mine. I'm just saying $79 for a thermapen is a great deal.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow, didn't intend to step on a nerve.  No need to get so defensive.  I was pointing out that there's more to the difference than you listed.  Whether those other things are important to someone or not is _their_ call, not yours or mine.  Is it not better that people be able to make informed decisions?  

BTW, the blue/teal/tan closeouts were all sold out when I checked this morning (curious about shipping cost).  Not much point to mention them when they can't be ordered.  

As noted by vwaldoguy they just sent out an openbox sale announcement.  Previous openbox had no Thermapens.  Definitely jump on these if in the market for one.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

My point exactly! You need as much info as possible before you buy. Impossible to make an informed decision until your able to read this new lava pens reviews over a long enough time period. As of right now nobody knows if they are as good as the thermapen, better, or complete garbage. 

No nerves stepped on just pointing out that a thermo needs to be fast and accurate and doesn't need to give you a massage, or read you a book on tape.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2015)

beatnikrogers said:


> I was one Lavatool's website just to see if they were running anymore sales but then I stumbled upon this.
> 
> This looks to be a helluva game changer. They seem to be matching Thermapen's performance with more features (backlight, magnet, some sort of stabilization alert). If it promises to do all that at $58, consider me sold. Who wants to be a guinea pig???
> 
> ...


I still like the $25 option. Honestly with a 3-4 second read time (that's what mine averages) I'm quite fine with that. As for reviews there are quite a few members on this forum that have the $25 dollar Thermowand, and there's only been one negative review and it was because he had been shipped a defective unit which was replaced by the company. His new one works perfectly as advertised. Amazon has 1,159 reviews (to date) of the Thermowand has it rated at 4 1/2 stars out of 5.

So for 1 second slower and .2° of accuracy and $50 less, I'll stand behind my Thermowand.

Thermowand:

- Response Time: 4-5 seconds to within 1°F of final temperature in moving boiling water (212°F)
- Accuracy: ±0.9°F @ -4 ~ 302°F (±0.5°C @ -20 ~ 150°C)
- Range: -40 ~ 482°F (-40 ~ 250°C)
- Battery: 1x CR2032
- Battery Life: 4,000+ hours
- Auto-Off: 60 min
- °F/°C Configurable: Yes Limited lifetime warranty against all technical and firmware defects. *Lavatools is a proud Californian company and our products are certified by NSF, CE, and RoHS.*

Thermapen:

True 3-second readings, World's fastest cooking thermometer, Rated #1 by leading Cook's Magazine
4.5 inch probe reaches center of roasts, turkeys, etc. Safely measure BBQ, boiling sugars, fryers
Range -58 to 572 degrees F covers all cooking and chilling temperatures including deep frying
Accuracy better than 0.7 degrees F Traceable to National Standards, calibration certificate with test data


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a $30 thermapop that works well to. It takes longer but it's accurate and fast for the money.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I still like the $25 ... Thermowand


A couple other things to note...  the most recent discussion started on the basis of Lavatools offering a new higher-end / faster version of the Thermowand/Javelin for $58 shipped.  It is a brand new unit with no track record of its own.  As you point out though, its "little brother" does have a solid track record.  So there's a reasonable basis to think that this new offering ought to perform as advertised.  Interesting that it has an audible chime to notify when the temp reading has stabilized.  Neat feature.  

Still, the $25 Thermowand is a good option if you can stand to wait an extra 2-3 seconds and are willing to put up with an extra +/- 0.2F accuracy range (+/-0.7F Thermapen vs +/-0.9F Thermowand).

Especially if you catch one of the Lavatools 20% off sales and get it for $18.75 on Amazon.  

Edit: yes, the ThermaPop is a nice little unit, I have one as well, got it as an openbox.  A hair slower than my Thermowand but not much; maybe a second behind.  Mostly I just find it a little more cumbersome to turn on.  Personal preference really, pressing its button vs flipping open the other.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 22, 2015)

15% off everything on the thermo works page. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/?utm_sou...=inbox&utm_campaign=Aug2015-Site-Wide-Sale-cs

I've seen better deals but this ain't bad.


----------

